# 2010----In Remembrance.



## Truth Seeker

'Let us not forget the worthy toil, of those who came before us'​


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Gardeners' Question Time star John Cushnie dies*

Broadcaster *John Cushnie*, a regular panellist on Gardeners' Question Time, has died following a heart attack.

An experienced landscape gardener, who ran his own business, he featured on the BBC Radio 4 show for some 15 years.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## BrooklynKnight

The Drummer for Remy Zero died on New Years Day, and I think the heiress to the Johnson and Johnson Fortune died yesterday (according to TMZ).


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Singer Sandro, the 'Argentine Elvis,' dies at 64*

Argentine singer *Sandro,* whose gyrating pelvis and romantic ballads brought comparisons to Elvis Presley and made him the first Latin American to sing in Madison Square Garden, died Monday of complications from heart and lung transplant surgery. He was 64.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Willie Mitchell, a record producer, songwriter, and trumpeter credited as one of the architects of the "Memphis sound", died today.  He was 81.

Mitchell also worked with Al Green.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Ebony magazine's Eunice Johnson dead*

*Eunice Johnson*, who named Ebony magazine and founded a vast media empire with her late husband, died Sunday of renal failure. She was 93.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Television producer David Gerber died last Saturday.  He was 86.

Among the shows he worked on were Batman, Room 222, Police Story, Police Woman, In the Heat of the Night, and thirtysomething.  He won several awards including an Emmy, a Golden Globe, and a Peabody.  He served in the U.S. Air Force during World War II and was a prisoner of war for 13 months.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*RIP: Barry Blair*

*Barry Blair*, a leading figure of the late ’80s black and white comics explosion, has died of a brain aneurysm, Bleeding Cool reports, and Blair’s website backs it up. He was about 56. According to *Rich Johnston*, “He complained to friends of an ear ache previously and was on medication as a result. However he felt so ill, he was eventually taken to hospital, but it was too late.”

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## catsclaw227

BrooklynKnight said:


> and I think the heiress to the Johnson and Johnson Fortune died yesterday (according to TMZ).




Yep.  Casey Johnson died of "natural causes" at the ripe age of 30.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Tsutomu Yamaguchi, the only person to survive the bombings of both Hiroshima and Nagasaki, died Monday.  He was 93.


----------



## RigaMortus2

“Comedian Zach Braff was found dead inside his 32,000 square foot estate in Beverly Hills, California this afternoon, as an alleged suicide,” the report read. “Beverly Hills police were called to the scene at about 2:00pm EST. today to find the actor with an empty pill bottle at his side.” 

“No further details have been released pending full autopsy results.”


----------



## Fast Learner

Wow, where is the Zach Braff news coming from? I'm not finding any other references on the web anywhere. Not saying I don't believe you, just shocked and want to learn more.


----------



## Mark

Fast Learner said:


> Wow, where is the Zach Braff news coming from? I'm not finding any other references on the web anywhere. Not saying I don't believe you, just shocked and want to learn more.





There was a multiple hoax of the suicide/death of Zach Braff in October 2009.  I hope this is a carry over of that and not an actual new, true story.


----------



## Fast Learner

Ah yes, that makes sense, forgot about that hoax. Very effective.


----------



## Taelorn76

Mark said:


> There was a multiple hoax of the suicide/death of Zach Braff in October 2009.  I hope this is a carry over of that and not an actual new, true story.




Just looked at some other news sources and no one seems to be saying anything about it.


----------



## Fast Learner

It's the exact wording from the hoax in October, and so can be completely dismissed, imo.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Jean Finnegan Biden, the mother of the vice president, died today.  She was 92.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Art Clokey, creator of the animated series Gumby and Davy and Goliath, died today.  He was 89.


----------



## Plane Sailing

Fast Learner said:


> It's the exact wording from the hoax in October, and so can be completely dismissed, imo.




I've edited the original post in the light of the discussion


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Lhasa de Sela, a Mexican-U.S. singer who became an international star after moving to Canada, died New Year's Day of breast cancer.  She was 37.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Kenneth Nolan, one of the most admired Color Field painters, died Tuesday.  He was 85.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Eric Rohmer, a pioneer of the New Wave film movement, died today.  He was 89.

Among Rohmer's films were Claire's Knee, Love in the Afternoon, and the Oscar-nominated My Night at Maud's.  He was later editor in chief of Cahiers du Cinema.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Miep Gies, who helped shelter Anne Frank and her family, died today.  She was 100.


----------



## Mark

Soul singer Teddy Pendergrass dies in Pa. at 59


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Jay Reatard, a prolific garage punk musician, died yesterday in his sleep.  He was 29.

Jay started his career in his teens and worked on several side projects.  He had over 100 releases, including 22 full length albums, one of which, Blood Visions, made Pitchfork's list of the best albums of the 2000s.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Singer-songwriter Bobby Charles, who wrote such hits as "Walking to New Orleans" and "See You Later Alligator", died yesterday.  He was 71.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Donald Goerke, an executive for Campbell's Soup Company who created Spaghetti-Os, died Sunday of heart failure.  He was 83.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Gaines Adams, a defensive end with the Chicago Bears, died yesterday of cardiac arrest.  He was 26.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Carl Smith, a member of the County Music Hall of Fame, died Sunday.  He was 82.

Carl was the former husband of June Carter and the father of Carlene Carter.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Canadian folksinger and songwriter Kate McGarrigle, who performed with her sister Anna as the McGarrigle Sisters, died yesterday of cancer.  She was 63.

Kate was once married to Loudon Wainwright III; their children Rufus and Martha Wainwright are also singers.  The McGarrigle Sisters' songs have been covered by numerous artists; Linda Rondstadt used "Heart Like a Wheel" as the title song for one of her albums.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Erich Segal, who wrote Love Story and Yellow Submarine, died Sunday of a heart attack.  He was 72.


----------



## Dioltach

Bill McLaren, "the Voice of Rugby", probably the greatest rugby commentator in the history of the game, died today aged 86. He will be missed by rugby fans all over the world for his fairness and lack of bias in reporting, and his colourful descriptive language.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Crime novelist Robert B. Parker died yesterday of a heart attack.  He was 77.

Among his works were the Jesse Stone series and the Spenser series (the basis for the TV series Spenser For Hire).


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Glen W. Bell Jr., the founder of Taco Bell, died last Saturday.  He was 86.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Dragon Ball Actor Daisuke Gouri Passes Away (Updated)*

The Tokyo Shimbun paper reports that *Daisuke Gouri*, the voice actor best known for playing Robin Mask in the Kinnikuman television anime series as well as Umigame and Mr. Satan in the Dragon Ball franchise, has passed away in Tokyo last Sunday. He was 57. 

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Jennifer Lyon, a contestant on Survivor: Palau, died yesterday of breast cancer.  She was 37.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actress Jean Simmons died yesterday of lung cancer.  She was 80.

Simmons first appeared in Give Us the Moon and got her big break in Great Expectations.  She was nominated for an Oscar for Sir Lawrence Olivier's Hamlet.  She also appeared in Black Narcissus, the original version of The Blue Lagoon, Elmer Gantry, Guys and Dolls, Spartacus, The Happy Ending (nominated for Best Actress Oscar), and other films.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

James Mitchell, who played Palmer Cortlandt on All My Children for 30 years, died yesterday of lung disease complicated by pneumonia.  He was 89.
Mitchell had been a trained dancer on Broadway for many years.  He also appeared on The Turning Point, Oklahoma, and The Band Wagon and taught theater students at Yale and Drake Universitites.  He appeared on All My Children's 40th anniversary special earlier this month.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Pianist Earl Wild dies at 94*

Pianist *Earl Wild*, who learned his craft from students of Liszt and Ravel and became one of America's master keyboardists, has died. He was 94.

*Wild* died of congestive heart disease Saturday at his home in Palm Springs, Calif., his publicist, Mary Lou Falcone, said Monday.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Pernell Roberts, the last surviving member of the Cartwright clan, died yesterday of cancer.  He was 81.

Roberts played Adam Cartwright on Bonanza and the title character on Trapper John, M.D.  He also won a Drama Desk award for Macbeth.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Frances Buss, one of the first woman directors in television, died January 19.  She was 92.

Buss started directing for CBS in 1941.  She directed basball games, a cooking show, Vanity Fair, which was the first daily TV talk show, Sorry Wrong Number, and the talk show Mike and Buff, CBS' first show in color.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actress Zelda Rubenstein, best known for playing Tangina, the psychic in the Poltergeist movies, died today.  She was 76.


----------



## Pbartender

HAL 9000 was destroyed aboard the USSC _Discovery One_ (XD-1) as Jupiter collapsed in upon itself creating our solar system's second sun.  He was 18.






Wait...  What?


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Howard Zinn, the author of A People's History of the United States, died yesterday of a heart attack.  He was 87.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Louis Auchincloss, a prolific writer whose novels explored Manhattan high society and the influential Eastern Establishment, died Tuesday.  He was 92.

Auchincloss was a four-time nominee for the National Book Award.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

J.D. Salinger, an author who was as noted for his reclusiveness as for his classic work The Catcher in the Rye, died yesterday.  He was 91.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Lee Archer, the only known black ace pilot, died Wednesday.  He was 90.

Archer was a member of the Tuskegee Airmen and became vice-president of General Foods (when there were few black corporate executives).


----------



## megamania

Margret Irene Farrell

Mother to three loving children including an aspiring comicbook artist and roleplayer. She was 73.

Place in history..... possibly Vermont's first H1N1 death.  Died 1/29/10

(looked it up.... Vermont's third case [not yet confirmed])




Love you mom.


----------



## Mark

I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Pauly Fuemana, the lead singer of OMC, who had a top 10 hit with "How Bizarre", died over the weekend after a short illness.  He was 40.


----------



## Fast Learner

Indeed, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

David Brown, who produced Jaws and The Sting, died yesterday.  He was 93.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Justin Mentell, who played attorney Garrett Wells on one season of Boston Legal, was killed in a car accident yesterday.  He was 27.

Mentell was a former member of the U.S. Junior National Speedskating Team, and also appeared in the movie G-Force.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Aaron Ruben, who produced hit shows such as The Andy Griffith Show and Sanford and Son, died last Saturday.  He was 95.

Ruben started out as a comedy writer and wrote for Sanford and Son.  Later he was a special advocate for abused and abandoned children.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Frances Reid, who played Alice Horton on Days of Our Lives from 1965 to 2007, died yesterday.  She was 95.

Reid also appeared in the movie Seconds and won a Lifetime Achievement award at the 2004 Daytime Emmys.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

British jazz musician Sir John Dankworth died yesterday.  He was 82.

Dankworth was married to Cleo Laine.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Kari Leigh Tucker - Ms. Box of Junk from VH1s "That Metal Show" died unexpectedly on 9 Dec 2009 at the age of 27. Sources say she was found in her apartment in Cleveland, OH.

(Man, I hate it when the young die...)


----------



## Truth Seeker

My heart goes out to you and your family. 




megamania said:


> Margret Irene Farrell
> 
> Mother to three loving children including an aspiring comicbook artist and roleplayer. She was 73.
> 
> Place in history..... possibly Vermont's first H1N1 death.  Died 1/29/10
> 
> (looked it up.... Vermont's third case [not yet confirmed])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love you mom.


----------



## Villano

Deadliest Catch Captain *Phil Harris *of the Cornelia Marie died today.  Apparently, he suffered a stroke while unloading crab.  He was 53.


----------



## Thunderfoot

Former Senator Charlie Wilson (famed for the movie made of his exploits leading to the support of Contra fighters in Afghanistan) died today of apparent respiratory failure.  He was 75.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

John Murtha has also passed.

FOXNews.com - Rep. Murtha Dead at 77


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Fashion designer Alexander McQueen has been found dead.  He was 40.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Fred Morrison, inventor of the Frisbee, died Tuesday.  He was 90.

Morrison got the idea for the frisbee by tossing around cake pans.  Frisbie was the company that made the pans.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Nodar Kumaritashvili, an Olympic luger from the country of Georgia, died due to a crash during a practice run in Vancouver.

IOC confirms Olympic luger dies after crash - 2010 Olympics - Yahoo! Sports


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Frank Magid, an audience researcher who transformed local news, died February 5 of lymphona.  He was 78.

Magid created the concept of "Action News", which featured chatting co-anchors, more lifestyle and stories, and splashy graphics.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Doug Fieger, lead singer of The Knack, died today of cancer. He was 57.

The Knack were best known for the hit song "My Sharona".


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Dick Francis, a successful jockey turned author, died today. He was 89.

Francis wrote 42 novels - mysteries often centered around racing - and won three Edgar Allen Poe awards and a Cartier Diamond Dagger from the Crime Writers' Association.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Lucille Clifton, the former poet laureate of Maryland, died yesterday.  She was 73.

Clifton won a National Book Award and was nominated for a Pulitzer Prize for poetry.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Barry Blitzer: TV Writer, Post Columnist*

Veteran television writer *Barry Blitzer*, who in semi-retirement wrote a humor column and jazz reviews for the Palisadian-Post for 16 years, died on January 27 at St. John's Hospital in Santa Monica from complications after abdominal surgery. He was 80.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Science fiction author William Tenn, known for his satirical wit at a time when there were few writers with a sense of humor, died February 7.  He was 89.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Ian Carmichael*, a debonair actor who made a specialty of playing the well-meaning buffoon in British films of the 1950s and who went on to star on television as Bertie Wooster, P. G. Wodehouse’s oblivious twit, and Lord Peter Wimsey, Dorothy Sayers’s aristocratic detective, died Friday at his home in Grosmont, in northern England. He was 89.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Swamp rock artist Dale Hawkins, best known for "Susie Q", died yesterday of colon cancer.  He was 73.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Internationally famous luthier and co-founder of Fernandes Guitars, Taku Sakashta, is feared dead.  Positive ID of the body found near his Rohnert Park workshop in Santa Rosa, CA will not be made until Tuesday, however.  Police are calling it a homicide.

Renowned guitar maker feared slain | | PressDemocrat.com

Here's a thread at Guitar Player that also announced the death, but also contains examples of his work independent of what he did with Fernandes.

http://forums.musicplayer.com/ubbthreads.php/topics/2164984#Post2164984

*Update:*  The death has been confirmed.  Fortunately, though, an arrest has been made.

http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2010/02/17/BAN41C295D.DTL


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Ephraim J. "Red" Rocha, who played for the NBA champion Syracuse Nationals in 1955, died last Saturday after a three-year battle with cancer.  He was 86.

Rocha scored 6,362 points in his career and went on to coach the Detroit Pistons and the Hawaii Rainbow Warriors.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actress Kathryn Grayson, who co-starred in three of the best known film musicals: Anchors Aweigh, Show Boat, and Kiss Me Kate, died yesterday in her sleep.  She was 88.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

British actor and director Lionel Jeffries died today.  He was 83.

Jeffries wrote and directed The Railway Children and played Dick Van Dyke's father in Chitty Chitty Bang Bang.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Bill Gordon, who designed the Arecibo Radio Telescope that spotted the first planets beyond our solar system, died Tuesday.  He was 92.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Alexander Haig has died.

Alexander Haig dies, praised by President Obama » Latest News » Corsicana Daily Sun, Corsicana, Texas


----------



## Jamdin

Jamie Gillis, 1970's Adult Film Legend Dead At 66.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actress Caroline McWilliams, who was on Benson, Soap, and The Guiding Light among other shows, died February 11 of multiple mylenoma.  She was 64.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Animator Rudy Larriva died February 19.  He was 94.

Larriva worked mainly with Warner Brothers but also worked on Song of the South, Popeye, and several TV cartoon shows including Alvin and the Chipmunks, Fangface, and Mr. T.  He also did the opening credits for The Twilight Zone.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

You kind of knew this one would end badly...

Actor Andrew Koenig's body found in Stanley Park.
Body of 'Growing Pains' actor found in Vancouver - CTV News


----------



## jaerdaph

Dannyalcatraz said:


> You kind of knew this one would end badly...
> 
> Actor Andrew Koenig's body found in Stanley Park.
> Body of 'Growing Pains' actor found in Vancouver - CTV News




That story is so sad and tragic. And I had no idea he was Walter Koenig's (Mr. Chekov's) son until today. My thoughts and prayers are with his parents, sister and family.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I never watched the show, so the revelation that he was Walter's son was new to me as well.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Its been all over the news, but its fresh here...

SeaWorld Orlando trainer Dawn Brancheau died Wednesday from "multiple traumatic injuries and drowning" after a killer whale pulled her underwater by her long ponytail near the theme park's Shamu Stadium, autopsy results released Thursday revealed.

I'm sick for both her family and Tillikum.


----------



## jaerdaph

Michael Blosil, Marie Osmond's 18 Year Old Son Dies...

Cause of death has still not been released.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

T-Bone Wolk, the bass player for Hall & Oates, died yesterday of an apparent heart attack.  He was 58.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Lolly Vegas, a member of the swamp rock band Redbone, died Thursday of lung cancer.  He was 70.

Redbone was best known for their 1974 hit "Come and Get Your Love".


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Gene Chenault, who with his partner  Bill Drake, changed the face of rock radio, died February 23 of non-Hodgkin lymphona.  He was 90.

Chenault marketed a format of reel-to-reel tapes of Top 40 hits, bringing more music and less commercials to hundreds of stations, raising their ratings and bringing a big city sound to small town stations.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Singer, songwriter, and multi-intrumentalist Mark Linkous, a member of the group Sparklehorse, committed suicide yesterday.  He was 47.


----------



## Villano

Filmmaker *Charles B. Pierce *died on March 5th at the age of 71.  Pierce is probably best know for directing the classic bigfoot movie Legend of Boggy Creek.  He was also a writer on the Dirty Harry film Sudden Impact.  Oddly, most of his credits seem to be as a set decorator (on everything from The Outlaw Josey Wales to MacGyver).


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Veteran actress Nan Martin died last Thursday of complications from emphysema.  She was 82.

Martin's career dates back to the early days of television, with appearances on shows ranging from The Twilight Zone to CSI.  She also played Freddy Krueger's mother on Nightmare on Elm Street 3 and was nominated for a Tony.  However, she was probably best known for playing Mrs. Louder on The Drew Carey Show.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Two of the longest lived people in the world died Sunday. Mary Josephine Ray, the oldest person in the United States and the second oldest person in the world at the time, was 114 years and 294 days (the oldest living person in the world today is Kama Chinen of Japan, 114 years and 301 days). A few hours later, Daisey Bailey died at the age of 113.


----------



## Pbartender

Actor Corey Haim, who appeared in a number of movies during the 1980s, died early Wednesday of a possible drug overdose after being taken to a hospital, Los Angeles police said.

Haim, 38, was taken to St. Joseph Hospital in Burbank, California, where he was pronounced dead at about 3:30 a.m. Wednesday (6:30 a.m. ET).



I once met him and Mario Lopez while they were filming the movie _Fever Lake_ at my college.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*US campaign finance activist Granny D dies at 100*

*Doris Haddock*, who walked across the US at the age of 89 to press for changes in election campaign funding, has died at her home in New Hampshire.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Pro Football Hall of Famer Merlin Olsen died yesterday of cancer.  He was 69.

Olsen also appeared on Little House on the Prairie and did commercials for FTD.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Architect Bruce J. Graham, who designed the Sears Tower helped transform the skyline of Chicago, died last Saturday.  He was 84.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actor Richard Stapley, who appeared with Elizabeth Taylor in  Little Women and Gene Kelly in The Three Musketeers, died March 5 of kidney failure.  He was 86.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Brazilian musician Johnny Alf, a founding member of the Bossa Nova movement, died March 4 of prostrate cancer.  He was 80.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actor Peter Graves, who starred in Mission: Impossible, Airplane!, and Biography, among other things, was found dead in his home.  He was 83.


----------



## Ed_Laprade

GrayLinnorm said:


> Actor Peter Graves, who starred in Mission: Impossible, Airplane!, and Biography, among other things, was found dead in his home. He was 83.



Darn, I always liked him. And don't forget THEM! As well as a bunch of other 50s sci-fi movies.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Richard Stites, Historian of Russian Culture, Dies at 78*

*Richard Stites*, who opened up new territory for historians with a landmark work on the Russian women’s movement and in numerous articles and books on Russian and Soviet mass culture, died on Sunday in Helsinki, where he was doing research. He was 78 and lived in Washington.

The cause was complications from cancer, his son Andrei said. 

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

"The World's Shortest Man", He Pingping, has died.

World's shortest man, He Pingping, dies in Italy - Yahoo! News


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Singer/Guitarist Alex Chilton has passed away.

Influential Big Star member Alex Chilton dies - Yahoo! News


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Country music impresario Johnnie High dead at 80*

*Johnnie High*, a north Texas country music showman who gave such performers LeAnn Rimes and Boxcar Willie their early exposure, has died at the age of 80.

*In Remembrance*.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

British DJ and music historian Charlie Gillett, who helped popularize world music, died yesterday.  He was 68.

Among the artists Gillett helped popularize was Dire Straits.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Fess Parker, best known for playing Davy Crockett in a Disney TV series about the frontiersman, died today.  He was 85.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Jerome York, the director for Apple and a financial wizard credited with helping Chrysler and IBM turn around, died today of an aneurysm.  He was 71.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Samurai Champloo Composer Jun 'Nujabes' Seba Passes Away*

The official website of hydeout productions has announced on Thursday that *Jun Seba*, the hip-hop producer better known as Nujabes, passed away due to an automobile accident in Tokyo late in the evening of February 26. He was 36 years old. An ambulance had rushed Nujabes to a hospital in Tokyo's Shibuya ward, but the live-saving efforts of the medical staff were ultimately unsuccessful. 

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## GrayLinnorm

H.M. Koutoukas, a prolific playwright who helped create Off Off Broadway with wildly surreal plays such as Medea in the Laundromat, died March 6 of diabetes.  He was 72.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Miguel Delibes, a prolific and much honored Spanish novelist who explored human nature through the lives of people from the Castillian countryside, died March 12.  He was 89.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Former Bayreuth director Wolfgang Wagner dies aged 90*

*Wolfgang Wagner*, former director of the Bayreuth Festival and the grandson of composer Richard Wagner, has died aged 90 in Germany.

A statement on the festival's website said that Wagner died on Sunday, but did not give further details.

 
*In Remembrance.*


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Robert Culp, who co-starred with Bill Cosby in I Spy, died today after collapsing outside his home.  He was 79.

Culp also co-starred in Bob & Carol & Ted & Alice and more recently guest starred on Everybody Loves Raymond.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Famous rock photographer, Jim Marshall, has died.

Legendary Rock Photographer Jim Marshall Dead at 74 - Spinner

The only remaining living James Marshall of rock fame is the guy who founded the Marshall Amplification company.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Johnny Maestro, lead singer of The Brooklyn Bridge, died yesterday of cancer. He was 70.

Maestro was also the lead singer of The Crests, best known for "Sixteen Candles".


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Kim Dawson, the flame-haired former model who became a brand name synonymous with the modeling industry, died Thursday in Dallas of complications from Alzheimer’s disease. She was 85.

Kim Dawson, icon in the modeling industry, dies in Dallas at age 85 | News for Dallas, Texas | Dallas Morning News | Dallas News on Yahoo! | The Dallas Morning News


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Film composer Paul Dunlap dies at 90*

*Paul Dunlap*, a prolific film composer for three decades and a frequent collaborator of Sam Fuller, died March 11 in Palm Springs. He was 90.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Sports broadcasting pioneer Simmons dies at 81*

Pioneering sports broadcaster *Chester R. Simmons*, who served as president of ESPN during the company's launch in 1979, has died. He was 81.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Dick Giordano, a comic book artist and later Executive Editorial Director for DC Comics, died today.  He was 77.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Nobel Prize-winning pharmacologist James Black, whose discovery of beta blockers and cimetidine extended the lives of people with heart and stomach disorders, died March 22.  He was 85.


----------



## Truth Seeker

Damn...fine work he did at DC.





GrayLinnorm said:


> Dick Giordano, a comic book artist and later Executive Editorial Director for DC Comics, died today. He was 77.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

June Havoc, the sister of Gypsy Rose Lee who was also a vaudville star, died yesterday.  She was 96.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Judge Dredd Artist Chooses Assisted Suicide*

*Johnny Hicklenton*, a renowned artist on the Judge Dredd series, has ended his life at a Swiss assisted suicide clinic. *Hicklenton*, age 42, had suffered from severe MS for the last ten years.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Ira Skutch dies at 88*

Gameshow pioneer and TV historian *Ira Skutch*, who produced or directed over 10,000 episodes, died March 16 in the Silver Lake neighborhood of Los Angeles of lymphoma. He was 88.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Mark

Truth Seeker said:


> *Johnny Hinklenton*





sp.?


John Hicklenton - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Truth Seeker

Oh, didn't know the spelling was wrong. Thanks.


Mark said:


> sp.?
> 
> 
> John Hicklenton - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Jaime Escalante dies at 79; math teacher who challenged East L.A. students to 'Stand*

*Jaime Escalante*, the charismatic former East Los Angeles high school teacher who taught the nation that inner-city students could master subjects as demanding as calculus, died Tuesday. He was 79.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker

Drummer and actor *Bernard* "Bunchy" *Johnson*, died of a heart attack March 21. He was 58.

*Johnson*, a native of New Orleans, had just finished filming scenes for *David Simon's* new *HBO* series, "Treme," which was shot in his childhood neighborhood.


*In Remembrance*.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

David Mills, an Emmy award winning writer and producer for TV shows such as NYPD Blue, The Wire, Homicide: Life On the Street, and the upcoming HBO series Treme, died yesterday of an aneurysm.  He was 48.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Jazz guitarist Herb Ellis, who played with such luminaries as Ella Fitzgerald and was a member of the Oscar Peterson Trio, died Sunday.  He was 88.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*MITS Founder and Altair Inventor Ed Roberts Dies Aged 68*

*Henry Edward Roberts*, designer of the Altair 8800 personal computer that inspired Bill Gates and Paul Allen to enter the software business, has died aged 68.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## GrayLinnorm

John Forsythe, best known as Charlie in Charlie's Angels and Blake Carrington in Dynasty, died yesterday.  He was 92.

Forsythe also starred in Bachelor Father and The Powers That Be.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

*White House Butler Dies*

Eugene Allen, who was butler for eight U.S. presidents, died March 31.  He was 90.

Allen got his start as a dishwasher during the Truman administration.  At the time, he couldn't use public facilities in his own state (Virginia).  He eventually rose to White House maitre d' before he retired.


----------



## Villano

WCW and WWE wrestler *Chris Kanyon*, who also wrestled masked under the name "Mortis", died April 2nd from an overdose of medication (apparently a suicide).  He was 40 yrs old.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*R.I.P. Burton Joseph*

Famed First Amendment attorney *Burton Joseph* passed away last Wednesday at the age of 79 as the result of brain cancer, according to the New York Times.  Joseph had a long involvement with the comic industry and the Comic Book Legal Defense Fund, including winning the appeal on the Fund’s first case, the defense of Friendly Frank’s comics in the mid-eighties.  He became the Fund’s legal counsel in 1996 and since then advised the Fund and people that came to it for help in innumerable cases and incidents. 

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## GrayLinnorm

British actor and political activist Corin Redgrave, brother of Lynn and Vanessa, died today.  He was 70.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Wilma Mankiller, the first female chief of the Cherokee Nation, died today of pancreatic cancer.  She was 64.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*‘Dynasty’ actor Christopher Cazenove dies*

British actor *Christopher Cazenove* has died at the age of 64 after losing a battle with septicaemia, his family said on Wednesday, the second "Dynasty" star to die in the past week. 

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Afro-Cuban singer Perez Grillo dies*

Afro-Cuban music pioneer *Graciela Perez Grillo* has died in New York City at age 94.

*Perez Grillo* was known as the First Lady of Latin Jazz. Her best-known songs include "This is Graciela," "Intimate and Sentimental" and "That's the Way I Am."

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Malcolm McLaren, the creator of the influential punk rock group Sex Pistols, died today of cancer.  He was 64.

Besides the Sex Pistols, McLaren also managed Bow Wow Wow and did several songs himself, most notably "Buffalo Girls".


----------



## nerfherder

GrayLinnorm said:


> Malcolm McLaren, the creator of the influential punk rock group Sex Pistols, died today of cancer.  He was 64.
> 
> Besides the Sex Pistols, McLaren also managed Bow Wow Wow and did several songs himself, most notably "Buffalo Girls".




One of the few famous people I saw when I lived in London - I queued behind him for an ice cream at the theatre.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*In Memoriam: The First Great Tech Journalist*

*Guy Kewney*, one of the first and best technology journalists, passes away.

The best testament to a man's success in any field is what his peers and colleagues have to say about him. Guy had many friends and admirers in technology, and his passing is sad and shocking, although many were aware of his long battle against cancer.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Lech Kaczynski, the president of Poland, his wife, and many Polish political leaders were killed today in a plane crash.  He was 60.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Meinhardt Raabe, who played the coroner in The Wizard of Oz, died yesterday.  He was 94.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Dixie Carter, one of the stars of Designing Women, died yesterday.  She was 70.

More recently, Carter guest starred on Desperate Housewives and was nominated for an Emmy.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Eddie Carroll, who impersonated Jack Benny in a noted one-man stage show and was the voice of Jiminy Cricket since 1973, died last Tuesday from a brain tumor.  He was 76.

Carroll also appeared in over 200 commercials and was a regular on The Don Knotts Show.  He was also the uncle of actress and Playmate Erika Eleniak.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

It is just being reported that Peter Steele, lead singer of goth-metal band, Type O Negative, has died, apparently of heart failure.  He was 48.

Report: Peter Steele of Type O Negative, dead « EarSucker
TYPE O NEGATIVE - Peter Steele an Herzversagen gestorben! | Musiknews/Aktuelle Musiknachrichten - whiskey-soda.de | Musikmagazin fuer Metal, Rock, Gothic, Indie, Punk, HC, EMO und Alternative Musik


However, there is still some doubt- Peter and his bandmates have pulled "Peter's Dead" pranks before.
_
Edit: more sites are noting his personal friends and colleagues are reporting it to be true._


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Benjamin L. Hooks*, who as executive director of the National Association for the Advancement of Colored People for 16 years championed minorities in an increasingly conservative political era, died Thursday at his home in Memphis. He was 85. 

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Former L.A. Police Chief Daryl Gates has died.

Former LA police chief Daryl Gates dies at 83 | Reuters


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Film editor Dede Allen (Bonnie and Clyde, Dog Day Afternoon) died last Saturday after suffering a stroke.  She was 86.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

James Aubrey who starred in the first film version of Lord of the Flies, died April 6 of pancreatitis.  He was 62.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Venezuelan boxer Edwin Valero hung himself today.  He was 28.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Dorothy Height, a pivotal figure in the civil rights movement, died today.  She was 98.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Rapper Guru, who melded hip hop with jazz as both a solo artist and a member of Gang Starr, died yesterday of cancer.  He was 43.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Writer and anime producer Carl Macek, best known for his work on Robotech, died last Saturday of a heart attack.  He was 58.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Juan Antonio Samaranch, the seventh president of the International Olympic Committee, died today.  He was 89.


----------



## Jamdin

Character actor Michael Pataki dies of cancer at age 72 on Tuesday, April 20, 2010. Among his numerous television roles were that of Korax in _Star Trek_'s "The Trouble with Tribbles" and Karnas in _Star Trek: The Next Generation_'s "Too Short a Season".


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Elizabeth Post, who wrote over a dozen books on etiquette and was the spokesperson for the Emily Post Institute, died last Saturday.  She was 89.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actress Dorothy Provine died April 25 of emphysema.  She was 75.

Provine appeared in It's a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World, That Darn Cat!, The Great Race, and the TV series The Roaring 20s and 77 Sunset Strip.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Leslie Buck, who created the Anthora paper coffee cup, which has become a symbol of New York City, died Monday.  He was 87.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Gerry Ryan, one of Ireland's best known broadcasters, was found dead last Friday.  He was 53.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actress Helen Wagner, who played Nancy Hughes on As the World Turns, died last Saturday.  She was 91.

Wagner said the first words on As the World Turns and holds the world record for the longest amount of time playing the same character.  She was still on the show when its cancellation was announced.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Danny Aiello III, the son of the actor, died last Saturday of pancreatic cancer.  He was 53.

Aielo III was a stuntman and stunt coordinator.  He directed his famous father in Dellaventura and the movie 18 Shades of Dust.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Actress Lynn Redgrave has died.

Actress Lynn Redgrave has died at age 67 - omg! news on Yahoo!


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Ernie Harwell, the broadcaster for the Detroit Tigers, died yesterday.  He was 92.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Umaru Yar'Adua, the president of Nigeria, died today.  He was 58.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Kama Chien, who was at the time the oldest person in the world, and the 25th longest lived woman ever, died Sunday.  She was 114.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Singer, actress Lena Horne dies at 92*

*Lena Horne*, who was the first black performer to be signed to a long-term contract by a major Hollywood studio and who went on to achieve international fame as a singer, died on Sunday night at New York-Presbyterian/Weill Cornell Medical Center in New York. She was 92 and lived in Manhattan.

Her death was announced by her son-in-law, Kevin Buckley.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Percussionist  Francisco Aguabella, who backed up Peggy Lee, Frank Sinatra, Dizzy Gillespie, Paul Simon, the Doors, and Santana, died last Friday.  He was 84.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Legendary comic book artist and fantasy painter Frank Frazetta died today.  He was 82.


----------



## Mark

GrayLinnorm said:


> Legendary comic book artist and fantasy painter Frank Frazetta died today.  He was 82.





Very sad.  Definitely a major influence on fantasy gaming and fiction, as well as on me personally.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Man, has the Reaper been busy cleaning out backlogged creative types today or what?

(Abe Vigoda, you still out there?)


----------



## jaerdaph

Dannyalcatraz said:


> (Abe Vigoda, you still out there?)




There's an App for that: abe vigoda status 

RIP Ms. Horne and Mr. Frazetta.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

LPGA golfer Erica Blasberg dies at age 25.

LPGA player Blasberg dies; police investigating - Golf - Yahoo! Sports


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Doris Eaton Travis, the last surviving Ziegfeld girl, died yesterday.  She was 106.


----------



## Pbartender

Never mind...


----------



## Rabulias

Pbartender said:


> Comic legend Dom DeLuise dies at 75.




I miss him too, but Dom died last May...


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Rosa Rio, who played the organ for silent films and later soap operas, died last Thursday.  She was almost 108.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Rock legend and one of the greatest voices of metal has been silenced this morning:

Ronnie James Dio, dead at age 67.


----------



## AFGNCAAP

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Rock legend and one of the greatest voices of metal has been silenced this morning:
> 
> Ronnie James Dio, dead at age 67.




First Frank Frazetta, now Ronnie James Dio. And Gygax and Arneson a few years before that.

The monuments of my youth are crumbling away.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Grammy winning jazz pianist Hank Jones, who worked with Ella Fitzgerald, died yesterday.  He was 91.

Jones also accompanied Marilyn Monroe when she sang "Happy Birthday".


----------



## dravot

Pbartender said:


> Comic legend Dom DeLuise dies at 75.




This just in: Generalissimo Francisco Franco is still dead.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Longtime comedy writer Allan Manings died last Wednesday.  He was 86.

Manings wrote for Leave It to Beaver, Petticoat Junction, McHale's Navy, Good Times, Laugh-In and co-created One Day at a Time.  He was the stepfather of Meredith Baxter.


----------



## Villano

*David Durston*, director of the cult horror film *I Drink Your Blood*, passed away on May 6th.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

You may not know the name, but this man probably changed your life: the Scotsman credited with inventing the world's first ATM, John Shepherd-Barron, has died after a short illness

Inventor of cash machine dies at 84 in Scotland - Yahoo! Finance


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ex-MLB Pitcher, Jose Lima, has died.

Lima's legacy lives on - MLB - Yahoo! Sports


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

British screenwriter Simon Monjack, Brittany Murphy's husband, has died.

Brittany Murphy's husband is found dead at home - omg! news on Yahoo!


----------



## Truth Seeker

God bless him for thinking of it.




Dannyalcatraz said:


> You may not know the name, but this man probably changed your life: the Scotsman credited with inventing the world's first ATM, John Shepherd-Barron, has died after a short illness
> 
> Inventor of cash machine dies at 84 in Scotland - Yahoo! Finance


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Michael Kuchwara, AP drama critic, dies at 63*

*Michael Kuchwara*, The Associated Press' longtime drama critic whose thoughtful, fair-minded reviews made him beloved and respected in the theater world and influential beyond, died Saturday night. He was 63


*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Brittany Murphy's husband is found dead at home*

The husband of Brittany Murphy was found dead late Sunday at the Los Angeles home he shared with the late actress, police said.

The preliminary cause of British screenwriter *Simon Monjack's* death is natural causes, police spokesman *Sgt. Louie Lozano* said. Another spokesman, *Sgt. Alex Ortiz*, said there were no signs of foul play or any criminal activity.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Slipknot's bass player, Paul Dedrick Gray, found dead.

Slipknot bassist Gray found dead in Iowa hotel - MSN Music News


----------



## jaerdaph

Art Linkletter, former host of_ Kids Say the Darnedest Things_ and other television programs in the 50s and 60s, has passed away at the age of 97. 

TV's 'People Are Funny' host Art Linkletter dies - Yahoo! News


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Gary Coleman has passed away at age 42, of a brain hemorrhage:

`Diff'rent Strokes' star Gary Coleman dies - omg! news on Yahoo!


----------



## jaerdaph

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Gary Coleman has passed away at age 42, of a brain hemorrhage:
> 
> `Diff'rent Strokes' star Gary Coleman dies - omg! news on Yahoo!




RIP, Arnold Jackson.


----------



## Felon

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Gary Coleman has passed away at age 42, of a brain hemorrhage:
> 
> `Diff'rent Strokes' star Gary Coleman dies - omg! news on Yahoo!



Note the care with which the media is avoiding the use of the word "stroke" in describing the cause of death.


----------



## jaerdaph

Felon said:


> Note the care with which the media is avoiding the use of the word "stroke" in describing the cause of death.




I don't think head trauma from a fall is considered a stroke...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

So far, they're not saying if he got the hemorrhage because of the fall, or if he had a hemorrhage due to a stroke (or other health event), then fell.

IOW, we don't know the causality at all at this point.


----------



## Mouseferatu

Damn, damn, damn. Hollywood hellraiser Dennis Hopper dead at 74 - Celebrities - TODAY Show

RIP, Dennis.


----------



## Mark

Mouseferatu said:


> Damn, damn, damn. Hollywood hellraiser Dennis Hopper dead at 74 - Celebrities - TODAY Show
> 
> RIP, Dennis.





It's too bad but in all honestly he pushed some limits and is lucky to have made it that long.  RIP.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Ali-Ollie Woodson, a member of the Temptations, died Sunday of cancer.  He was 58.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Russian poet and writer Andrei Voznesensky died yesterday.  He was 77.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Rue McClanahan died today after suffering a massive stroke.  She was 76.

McClanahan was best known for playing Blanche Deveraux on The Golden Girls, but before then had played Maude's ditzy neighbor Vivian on Maude, and was on the first season of Mama's Family.

Betty White is now the only surviving Golden Girl.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Japanese dancer Kazuo Ohno dies at 103*

Japanese dancer *Kazuo Ohno*, credited with bringing the Butoh style to wider audiences, has died at the age of 103. 

*Ohno* was famed for his slow movements, often performed from a crouching position. He usually wore white face make-up while dancing. 

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Richard Dunn, best known for playing an eccentric talk show host on Tim and Eric Awesome Show, died today.  He was 75.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Legendary college basketball coach John Wooden dead at 99.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Marvin Isley, bass player and youngest member of the Isley Brothers, died Sunday.  He was 56.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*British food critic Egon Ronay dies at 94*

Food critic* Egon Ronay*, whose eponymous restaurant guides helped Britain embrace fine dining after years of postwar austerity, died Saturday. He was 94.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Donald Windham, Novelist and Memoirist, Dies at 89*

*Donald Windham*, a novelist and memoirist who left vivid pictures of literary life in New York, both fictional and factual, when he was an intimate of Tennessee Williams, Lincoln Kirstein and Truman Capote, died on Monday at his home in Manhattan. He was 89. 

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Girl, five, dies days after singing for Simon Cowell*

A five-year-old from Gloucestershire has lost her battle with a brain tumour days after fulfilling her ambition to sing for *Simon Cowell*. 

*Bethany Fenton*, who performed Twinkle Twinkle Little Star for the Britain's Got Talent judge last Saturday, died on Tuesday with her family at her side. 

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Radio drama pioneer dies*

*Himan Brown*, who created dramas that used sound effects like a creaking door and a steam engine to enthrall listeners during the golden age of radio, died June 4 in Manhattan. He was 99

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Robert Wussler, executive producer for CBS (he was only 39 when he got the job) and co-founder of CNN, died June 5 after a long illness.  He was 73.

Among his innovations were the expansion of satellite usage in news coverage and The NFL Today, the first pregame telecast.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Peter Keefe, an animation executive best known for bringing Voltron to the United States, died May 27 of throat cancer.  He was 57.  

Among the other shows he created were Denver, the Last Dinosaur, and Widget.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Country singer Jimmy Dean died yesterday.  He was 81.

Dean had a #1 hit with "Big Bad John" and his own TV series (which was where Rolf the Muppet dog first appeared), but was probably better known in later years for his sausages.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Heidi Kabel, famous German theatre actress, died yesterday at the age of 95.
Heidi Kabel was most famous for her roles at Hamburg's Ohnsorg theatre, which focused on Lower German (Plattdeutsch) language plays.
Volksschauspielerin Heidi Kabel 95-jährig gestorben | tagesschau.de

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KslNLjmQb4o]YouTube - Heidi Kabel - "Herz, Humor und Happy End" - PortrÃ¤t 1/5[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y1Ml6hoWUSg&feature=related]YouTube - Ohnsorg-Theater - Tratsch im Treppenhaus 1966, 1/5[/ame]


----------



## dravot

Garry Shider of P-Funk fame dies at 56



> His habit of wearing a loincloth onstage earned him the nickname “Diaperman.” But there was nothing infantile about Garry Shider’s approach to the funk.
> The Plainfield native and Rock and Roll Hall of Famer, best known as the musical director of George Clinton’s Parliament and Funkadelic bands, died today at the age of 56, from complications arising from brain and lung cancer.




We saw him play with George Clinton in February.  One of the best shows we'd ever seen.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aww man...


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Eccentric British writer Sebastian Horsley died yesterday of a drug overdose.  He was 47.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Nobel Prize winning author Jose Saramago, best known for his novel Blindness, died today.  He was 87.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Ronald Neame, who produced and co-wrote classic British films such as Great Expectations and directed The Poseidon Adventure and was nominated for three Oscars, died Wednesday.  He was 99.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Manute Bol, former NBA player, dead at 47.
Bol dies as basketball’s gentle giant - NBA - Yahoo! Sports


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Italian soccer great Roberto Rosato has died; the Italian national team wore black armbands in his honor.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Edith Shain, a nurse who got a kiss from a returning WWII soldier in a now classic photograph, died Sunday.  She was 91.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Robert Byrd, the longest serving senator, died today.  He was 92.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Algirdas Brazauskas, the first directly elected president of Lithuania, died last Saturday.  He was 77.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Corey Allen, the last surviving main cast member of Rebel Without a Cause, died Sunday.  He was almost 76.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Bill Aucoin, who discovered Kiss and helped turn them into a moneymaking juggernaut, died yesterday of prostate cancer.  He was 66.


----------



## Howndawg

Crispian St Peters, the guy who sang "The Pied Piper" passed away June 8th at 71.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Park Yong-ha, a popular actor and singer in South Korea, killed himself today.  He was 33.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Allyn Ferguson, an Emmy winning composer who wrote the themes for Charlie's Angels and Barney Miller, died June 23.  He was 85.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

British novelist Beryl Bainbridge died today of cancer.  She was 75.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Football coach Don Coryell, who helped popularize passing, died yesterday.  He was 85.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Elliott Kastner, who produced such films as Where Eagles Dare and The Long Goodbye, died Wednesday.  He was 80.

Kastner was also the stepfather of Cary Elwes.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

William L. Taylor, a lawyer and civil rights activist who fought in courts and government to desegregate schools, died last Monday from complications in a fall.  He was 78.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Charles Spencer King, who led the team that created the Range Rover, died June 26 of complications following a traffic accident.  He was 85.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Ed Limato, one of the most powerful Hollywood agents, died last Saturday.  He was 73.

Among his clients were Denzel Washington, Richard Gere, and Steve Martin.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Hockey player Bob Probert died Monday after suffering chest pains.  He was 45.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Revered Yankees PA man Bob Sheppard dies at 99*

*Bob Sheppard*, whose stylish, elegant stadium introductions of New York Yankees from Joltin' Joe to Derek Jeter spanned more than a half century and earned him the nickname "The Voice of God," died Sunday. He was 99.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## jaerdaph

Truth Seeker said:


> *Bob Sheppard*, whose stylish, elegant stadium introductions of New York Yankees from Joltin' Joe to Derek Jeter spanned more than a half century and earned him the nickname "The Voice of God," died Sunday. He was 99.
> 
> *In Remembrance*




This is truly a great loss to Yankee fans everywhere. My thoughts and prayers are with his family and friends. 

Revered Yankees PA man Bob Sheppard dies at 99 - MLB - Yahoo! Sports


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Walter Hawkins, a Grammy award winning gospel singer, died yesterday of pancreatic cancer.  He was 61.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Comic book writer Harvey Pekar, best known for his American Splendor series, was found dead at his home.  He was 70.


----------



## Mark CMG

GrayLinnorm said:


> Comic book writer Harvey Pekar, best known for his American Splendor series, was found dead at his home.  He was 70.





That's too bad.  He held out for a long time, though, considering his health issues.


----------



## jaerdaph

George Steinbrenner dies at 80.

Wow. Tough week for Yankee fans.

RIP, Boss.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Tuli Kupferberg, Beat poet and founding member of The Fugs, died yesterday. He was 86.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Robert Spillane, the son of Mickey Spillane (the mobster, not the writer) was killed in a fall last Saturday.  He was 45.

Robert appeared in several TV shows, including NYPD Blue, Law and Order, and EZ Streets.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Glenn Falkenstein, an acclaimed magician best known for his "spirit cabinet" trick, died July 4 after a long bout with Alzheimer's.  He was 78.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Country music songwriter Hank Cochran, who wrote "I Fall to Pieces" and "Make the World Go Away" among others, died today.  He was 74.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Conductor Charles Mackerras died yesterday.  He was 84.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Peter Fernandez, the voice of Speed Racer and other characters from that show, died yesterday of lung cancer.  He was 83.

Fernandez also wrote the lyrics for the Speed Racer theme.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Character actor James Gammon, best known for playing the manager of the Cleveland Indians in Major League, died last Friday.  He was 70.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Cantonese opera star Luo Pinchao, the oldest active opera singer, died last Thursday.  He was 98.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Kip King, a member of the Groundlings who did voices for several cartoons (most notably Tailor Smurf), died July 15 after a long illness.  He was 72.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Andy Hummel, the bassist for Big Star, died yesterday after a long battle with cancer.  He was 59.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Grammy award winning singer and songwriter Walter Hawkins died July 11 of pancreatic cancer.  He was 61.

Walter was the brother of Edwin Hawkins, who had a hit with Walter's song "Oh Happy Day".


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Fred Carter Jr., a longtime country studio musician and the father of Deanna Carter, died last Saturday of a stroke.  He was 76.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Longtime journalist and NPR correspondant Daniel Schorr died today.  He was 93.


----------



## jaerdaph

*Ralph Houk, Yankees Manager, Dies at 90*

The sad news continues for New York Yankees fans. 

Former Yankees Manager Ralph Houk died Wednesday, July 21st at 90. 

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/07/22/sports/baseball/22Houk.html


----------



## coriolis

Character actor Maury Chaykin passed away today, on his 61st birthday.

He has appeared in many Atom Egoyan films, including _The Adjuster_, _Exotica_ and _The Sweet Hereafter_. Genre fans will also remember him in the role of Nerus in _Stargate: SG-1_ and Citizen Eight in the _Andromeda_ episode 'Pieces of Eight'.

CBC News - Film - Actor Maury Chaykin dies at 61


----------



## cattoy

Former Oakland Raider and Ohio State Buckeye star Jack 'The Assassin' Tatum dies of a heart attack at the age of 61.

Former Oakland Raiders DB Jack Tatum dies at 61 - ESPN


----------



## Villano

coriolis said:


> Character actor Maury Chaykin passed away today, on his 61st birthday.
> 
> He has appeared in many Atom Egoyan films, including _The Adjuster_, _Exotica_ and _The Sweet Hereafter_. Genre fans will also remember him in the role of Nerus in _Stargate: SG-1_ and Citizen Eight in the _Andromeda_ episode 'Pieces of Eight'.




He was also the best damn Nero Wolfe ever.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Theo Albrecht, who founded the supermarkets Aldi and Trader Joe's, died last Saturday.  He was 88.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Singer-songwriter Bobby Hebb, best known for "Sunny", died today.  He was 72.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Mitch Miller died last Saturday.  He was 99.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Tom Mankiewicz, who wrote Diamonds Are Forever and the first two Superman movies among others, died last Saturday after battling cancer.  He was 68.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Dan Resin, who appeared in many films, including Caddyshack, and was also the Ty-D-Bowl Man, died last Friday from complications of Parkinson's disease.  He was 79.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Former NBA player Lorenzen White  found shot to death after disappearing July 18th.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Academy nominated art director Robert Boyle, who worked on such films as North by Northwest and Fiddler on the Roof, died August 1.  He was 100.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Tony Judt, a Pulitzer prize nominated historian, died last Friday of Lou Gehrig's disease.  He was 62.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Lorene Yarnell, who with her husband Robert Shields formed the mime act Shields and Yarnell, died July 29 of a brain aneurysm. She was 66.

Yarnell was also the body of the character Dot Matrix in Spaceballs and played a villianess on Wonder Woman.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actress Patricia Neal, who won an Oscar for Hud, died yesterday.  She was 84.

Hud continued to act after having a series of strokes.  She was married to Roald Dahl.


----------



## Ed_Laprade

GrayLinnorm said:


> Actress Patricia Neal, who won an Oscar for Hud, died yesterday. She was 84.
> 
> Hud continued to act after having a series of strokes. She was married to Roald Dahl.



Klaatu barada nikto...


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Jack Parnell, the bandleader for The Muppet Show, died Sunday.  He was 87.


----------



## Rabulias

Former Alaska senator Ted Stevens killed in plane crash. He was 86 years old.

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/08/11/us/11crash.html?src=me&ref=us


----------



## GrayLinnorm

R&B guitarist Phelps "Catfish" Collins, the brother of Bootsy Collins and a member of Parliament-Funkadelic, died August 6 of cancer.  He was 66.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

David Wolper, who produced Roots and Willie Wonka and the Chocalate Factory, died Tuesday from congestive heart failure and complications of Parkinson's disease.  He was 82.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Richie Hayward, drummer and co-founder of the band Little Feat, died yesterday of liver cancer.  He was 64.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Jazz singer, songwriter, and actress Abbey Lincoln died today.  She was 80.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Guido de Marco, former president of Malta and the United Nations General Assembly, died last Thursday.  He was 79.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Journalist James Kilpatrick has died.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Herman Leonard, famous for his photographs of famous jazz singers like Billie Holliday, died last Saturday.  He was 87.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Robert Wilson, the bass player for the Gap Band, died Sunday, apparently of a heart attack.  He was 53.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Frank Kermode, a British literary critic who inspired the founding of the London Review of Books, died Tuesday.  He was 90.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Michael Been, the lead singer of The Call, died today of a heart attack.  He was 60.

Been also wrote the soundtrack for Light Sleeper and played John in The Last Temptation of Christ.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Singer-songwriter Kenny Edwards, a member of the Stone Poneys, died yesterday of prostate cancer.  He was 64.


----------



## freyar

Nicola Cabibbo, Italian particle physicist, died August 16 at the age of 75.

Cabibbo was famous for helping to explain the effects of the weak force on quarks; many people believe he should have shared the 2008 Nobel Prize in Physics, which was shared by two scientists for very similar work.  Just last week, he was awarded the Dirac Medal, one of the greatest honors in theoretical physics.


----------



## Boregar

Scotland's national poet, Edwin Morgan, died yesterday at the age of 90, following a long battle with cancer.

BBC Report


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Harold Dow, a news correspondent for CBS, died yesterday.  He was 62.

Dow, who was a regular on 48 Hours, won a Peabody and several Emmies for his work. He covered the kidnapping of Patricia Hearst and the 9/11 attacks among other things.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Jack Horkheimer, creator and host of the PBS series Star Gazer and director emeritus of the Miami Museum of Science and Space Transit Planetarium, died last Friday of a respiratory ailment.  He was 72.


----------



## Mark CMG

GrayLinnorm said:


> Jack Horkheimer, creator and host of the PBS series Star Gazer and director emeritus of the Miami Museum of Science and Space Transit Planetarium, died last Friday of a respiratory ailment.  He was 72.





That's a particular shame as I always enjoyed the Star Gazer ("Keep Looking Up") spots he did.  Here's a good example of one from July 2008.  (Now that I think about it, he's always sounded like he has had some respiratory issues.)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aq_QKTOgI30]YouTube - jack horkheimer: star gazer[/ame]


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Edward Kean, a writer for Howdy Doody, died August 13 from emphysema.  He was 85.

Kean wrote the theme song for Howdy Doody and coined the word kowabunga.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

William Saxbe, a maverick Republican and former senator who became the 4th attorney general to serve under Nixon, and who presided over the Watergate investigation, died yesterday.  He was 94.

Saxbe's first mission as attorney general was to convince the public that he wouldn't interfere with the independent Watergate prosecutor.  Those involved said he made good on the promise.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Songwriter George David Weiss died Monday.  He was 89.

Among the songs he wrote were "What a Wonderful World", "Can't Help Falling In Love", and "The Lion Sleeps Tonight".


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Professional wrestler Luna Vachon was found dead today.  She was 48.


----------



## Rabulias

Charles S. Roberts, creator of "Tactics" game, Avalon Hill founder, dies at age 80.

Obituary

This blog article makes the case for "inventor of the modern wargame":

State of Play--The Gaming Blog: Charles S. Roberts, Inventor of the Wargame, Dies at 80


----------



## GrayLinnorm

French filmmaker Alain Corneau died this week of cancer.  He was 67.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Francisco Varallo, the last surviving participant of the very first World Cup in 1930, died Monday.  He was 100.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Cammie King Conlon, who played the daughter of Rhett Butler and Scarlet O'Hara in Gone With the Wind and did the voice of Faline in Bambi, died yesterday of lung cancer.  She was 76.


----------



## Mark CMG

Comedian Robert Schimmel dies after car accident


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Pulitzer Prize winning political cartoonist Joseph Conrad died yesterday.  He was 86.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Mike Edwards, cellist and founding member of the Electric Light Orchestra, was killed last Friday when a bale of hay crashed into his van.  He was 62.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Jefferson Thomas, one of nine black students known as the Little Rock Nine, who were sent to integrate Little Rock's Central High School, died Sunday of pancreatic cancer.  He was 68.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actor Glenn Shadix died yesterday after a fall.  He was 58.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

David Dortort, creator of Bonanza, died Sunday.  He was 93.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Rich Cronin, a member of the boy band LFO, died yesterday of cancer.  He was 35.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Philanthropist John Kluge, who was once the richest man in America, died Tuesday.  He was 95.

Kluge founded Metromedia Broadcasting, which was bought by Rupert Murdoch and formed the core of the Fox Broadcasting Network.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

New Wave film director Claude Chabrol died over the weekend.  He was 80.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Veteran actor Kevin McCarthy died yesterday.  He was 96.

McCarthy was probably best known for starring in Invasion of the Body Snatchers.  He won a Golden Globe for Death of a Salesman.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Character actor Harold Gould, who played Rhoda's father and Rose's boyfriend on The Golden Girls, died last Saturday.  He was 86.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Micky Burn, a British journalist, novelist, and war hero who helped save the life of Audrey Hepburn, died September 3.  He was 97.


----------



## lrsach01

Billie Mae Richards, the Canadian radio actress, that provided male voice for Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer has died at age 88 on Friday at her home near Toronto according to >E! Online. It was after a series of strokes Richards had.

Richards was credited as “Billy Richards” to mask that she was a woman. She voiced Rudolph in Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer and two other Rankin-Bass productions in 1976 and 1979. She also made guest appearances on television shows Maniac Mansion, My Secret Identity, and The Hidden Room.

Voice of Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer died | TheCelebrityCafe.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Longtime NBC news correspondent Edwin Newman died August 13.  He was 91.

In addition to his long and distinguished career, which included writing documentaries and covering the death of John F. Kennedy, Newman wrote two books, Strictly Speaking and A Civil Tongue, that skewered pretentions in the English language.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Artist Varnette Honeywood, whose strikingly colorful pictures of black family life
were used on the set of The Cosby Show, died Sunday of cancer.  She was 59.

Honeywood later worked with Bill Cosby on his Little Bill series of children's books.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

James Winner Jr., who invented The Club, was killed Tuesday in a head-on crash in Western Pennsylvania.  He was 81.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Celebrity columnist James Bacon died today.  He was 96.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Leonard Skinner, the teacher who gave the group Lynyrd Skynyrd their name, died today of Alzheimer's disease.  He was 77.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ones like this always scare and depress me:

Denver Broncos wide reciever Kenny McKinley was found dead of an apparent self-inflicted gunshot wound.

http://www.mercurynews.com/sports-headlines/ci_16129389

So young, with seemingly so much to live for...and he takes his own life?


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Academy Award nominated screenwriter Irving Ravetch (Norma Rae, Hud) died Sunday.  He was 89.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Eddie Fisher died Wednesday night from complications of hip surgery.  He was 82.

Fusher was one of the most popular singers of the 1950s until he became involved with Elizabeth Taylor while he was still married to Debbie Reynolds.  He was also the father of Carrie and Joely Fisher.


----------



## Sutekh

Malcolm Douglas,

Famous Australian Naturalist, Crocodile Hunter and Crocodile Park Owner. He died in a car accident driving across his property.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actress Gloria Stuart died yesterday.  She was 100.

Stuart starred in several films in the 1930s but is probably best known for playing Old Rose in Titanic, a role that made her the oldest person to be nominated for an Oscar.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

George Blanda, who played longer than anyone in pro football history and racked up the most points in a career that spanned four decades, mostly with the Chicago Bears and Oakland Raiders, died Monday. He was 83.


----------



## freyar

James Heseldon, owner of Segway, died, presumably from a Segway accident.  His body and a Segway vehicle were recovered from a river Sunday.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Sally Menke, a film editor for Quentin Tarantino, was found dead yesterday, presumably of heat exhaustion.  She was 56.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Film director Arthur Penn, best known for Bonnie and Clyde, died yesterday.  He was 88.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Comedian Greg Giraldo died on Wednesday at age 44, five days after being hospitalized for what celebrity media reported was an accidental prescription drug overdose.


----------



## Boregar

Hollywood legend Tony Curtis, star of 'Some Like It Hot' and 'Spartacus', died on Wednesday night at the age of 85.


----------



## jaerdaph

Boregar said:


> Hollywood legend Tony Curtis, star of 'Some Like It Hot' and 'Spartacus', died on Wednesday night at the age of 85.




Actor Tony Curtis dies at Las Vegas-area home - Yahoo! News


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Character actor Joe Mantell, who was nominated for an Oscar for Marty, and said the final line of Chinatown, died yesterday after a long illness.  He was 94.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Prolific television producer Stephen J. Cannell died yesterday from complications of melonoma.  He was 69.

Among the shows he created or produced were The Rockford Files, The A-Team, and 21 Jump Street.


----------



## Ghostwind

GrayLinnorm said:


> Prolific television producer Stephen J. Cannell died yesterday from complications of melonoma.  He was 69.
> 
> Among the shows he created or produced were The Rockford Files, The A-Team, and 21 Jump Street.




Poker night on Castle won't be the same without him.


----------



## Fast Learner

So true.

Add to that list Black Sheep Squadron, Baretta, Greatest American Hero, Riptide, and the short-lived Tenspeed and Brown Shoe, and I suspect he's responsible for more hours of entertainment in my life than anyone else. Quite a loss.

There's a big list of shows I didn't watch much that he's also responsible for, and I'd be remiss in not listing some of them: Hardcastle and McCormick, Stingray, Wiseguy, The Commish, Renegade, and Silk Stalkings.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

British comedian Norman Wisdom, who specialized in family friendly slapstick comedy,  died yesterday.  He was 95.

Wisdom was nominated for a Tony for his work in the comedy Walking Happy.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Roy Ward Baker, who directed A Night to Remember, the definitive Titanic movie, died Tuesday.  He was 93.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Steve Lee, lead singer of Gotthard, one of the top rock bands in Switzerland, was killed Tuesday in a freak motorcycle accident.  He was 47.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Grammy award winning gospel singer Albertina Walker, known as the "Queen of Gospel", died yesterday of respiratory failure.  She was 81.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Soul singer Solomon Burke, who wrote "Everybody Needs Somebody to Love", died today.  He was 70.


----------



## freyar

Astronomer John Huchra died October 8 at the age of 61.  

He was best known for his work determining the Hubble constant (which describes how fast the universe expands) and for discovering, with Margaret Geller, the Great Wall of galaxy clusters, one of the largest known structures in the universe.  He was a professor at Harvard, past president of the American Astronomical Society, and a member of the National Academy of Science.  On a personal note, I met him very briefly once when I was in college, and he seemed to be just as nice of a person as all the online reminiscences say.  He was certainly more than happy to come talk to all the young interns who didn't have enough sense to know how important he was.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Opera singer Dame Joan Sutherland died yesterday.  She was 83.


----------



## jaxl75

Getting those miners out of that hole in Chile.....thanks rescue team


----------



## GrayLinnorm

"General" Norman Johnson, lead singer of Chairmen of the Board, died Wednesday.  He was 67.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Simon MacCorkindale, the star of Manimal, died yesterday of bowel cancer.  He was 58.

MacCorkindale also appeared on Falcon Crest and Dynasty among other shows.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actress Barbara Billingsley, best known for playing June Cleaver on Leave It to Beaver, died today.  She was 94.

Billingsley also had a memorable cameo in Airplane and was the voice of Nanny on Jim Henson's Muppet Babies.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Mathematician Benoit Mandelbrot, pioneer of the study of fractals, died Thursday.  He was 85.


----------



## lrsach01

GrayLinnorm said:


> Simon MacCorkindale, the star of Manimal, died yesterday of bowel cancer.  He was 58.
> 
> MacCorkindale also appeared on Falcon Crest and Dynasty among other shows.




For the older geeks on the board, he was probably best known as Prince Mikah from The Sword and the Sorcerer.... which is just a wonderfully crappy movie. God Speed Sir....


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Acclaimed author Belva Plain, best known for _Evergreen_, died last Tuesday.  She was 95.


----------



## faith1806

Helen Keller sets a good example for everyone to learn, and we should put her in mind forever.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Tom Bosley, who played Mr. Cunningham on _Happy Days_ and starred in _Father Dowling Mysteries,_ died today from a staph infection.  He was 83.


----------



## Fast Learner

Oof, Mrs. Cleaver and Mr. Cunningham in the same week.


----------



## Fast Learner

Perhaps Johnny Sheffield, "Boy" from the early Tarzan movies, completes the family.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Bob Guccione, creator of _Penthouse_ magazine, died yesterday of cancer.  He was 79.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

And as may be more important to those who post here, he also published _Omni_ magazine, which ran innovative sci-fi stories and art.


----------



## Fast Learner

Dannyalcatraz said:


> And as may be more important to those who post here, he also published _Omni_ magazine, which ran innovative sci-fi stories and art.




Man did I ever love _Omni_.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Ari Up, lead singer of the Slits, died yesterday after a serious illness.  She was 48.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Puppeteer Van Snowden died September 22 of cancer.  He was 71.

Snowden worked on _H. R. Pufnstuf, Pee-Wee's Playhouse, _and _Child's Play_, among other shows, and developed the facial movements for Furby.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

David Thompson, prime minister of Barbados, died today of pancreatic cancer.  He was 48.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Reggae singer Gregory Isaacs died today of cancer.  He was 60.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Alex Anderson, the creator of Rocky and Bullwinkle and Dudley Do-Right, died October 22.  He was 90.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Fran Crippen, pro swimmer, died in competition this weekend.

U.S. Swimmer Dies of 'Overexertion' in Race, UAE Officials Say - FoxNews.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Paul the octopus, who became famous by predicting the outcomes of several World Cup games, died today.  He was 2.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Tony award winning playwright Joseph Stein died Sunday.  He was 98.

Stein was probably best known for _Fiddler on the Roof_; he wrote both the original musical and the film adaptation.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Nestor Kirchner, president of Argentina from 2003 to 2007, and secretary general of UNASUR, died today of a heart attack.  He was 60.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actress Lisa Blount was found dead in her home.  She was 53.

Blount was best known as Lynette Pomeroy in _An Officer and a Gentleman_ and was nominated for a Golden Globe award.  She won an Oscar for producing the short _The Accountant._


----------



## GrayLinnorm

James MacArthur, the last surviving main cast member of the original _Hawaii Five-O _(he played Danno), died today.  He was 72.

James was adopted by Helen Hayes and Charles MacArthur.  Ironically, there was talk about getting him to guest star in the new version.


----------



## Boregar

Scottish actor Gerard Kelly has died at the age of 51, following a brain aneurysm. He was best know at home for his lead role in the popular 80's comedy series 'City Lights', and his theatre work, but he also appeared in the Ken Loach film Ae Fond Kiss, and the soap operas Eastenders and Brookside.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Denise Borino, who played Ginny Sack on _The Sopranos,_ died October 27 of liver cancer.  She was 46.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Director George Hickenlooper died over the weekend of a heart attack.  He was 47.

Among his films were _Factory Girl, The Man From Elysian Fields, _and _Hearts of Darkness: A Filmmaker's Apocalypse.  _


----------



## GrayLinnorm

James Wall, who played Mr. Baxter on Captain Kangaroo and was also a stage manager for CBS News, died last Wednesday after a short illness.  He was 92.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Dutch author Harry Mulisch, best known for _The Assault, _died yesterday.  He was 83.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Charlie O'Donnell, the announcer for _Wheel of Fortune_, died Sunday.  He was 78.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Child actress Shannon Tavarez has died of leukemia.

The Lion King News - Yahoo! Music


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Hawaiian pro surfer Andy Irons has passed away in Dallas after becoming ill in Puerto Rico.

Former world surfing champion Andy Irons, 32, has died


----------



## cattoy

Hall of Fame manager George Lee "Sparky" Anderson passed away 11/4/2010 from complication of dementia.
He was the first manager to lead teams to world series victories in each league.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Composer Jerry Bock, best known for his work on _Fiddler on the Roof,_ died Wednesday.  He was 81.


----------



## dravot

Jill Clayburgh, an Oscar-nominated actress known for portraying strong, independent women, died on Friday at her home in Lakeville, Conn. She was 66.

The cause was chronic leukemia, with which she had lived for 21 years, her husband, the playwright David Rabe, said.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Artist Jack Levine, whose paintings skewered the rich and powerful, died Monday.  He was 95.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actress Michelle Nicastro died November 4 from cancer.  She was 50.  

Nicastro was probably best known for appearing in _When Harry Met Sally_, although she was also on Broadway and did the voice of the title character in _The Swan Princess._


----------



## renau1g

The world's oldest person, 114 year & 261 days old Anne Eugénie Blanchard died on Nov. 4th.

EugÃ©nie Blanchard - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Fast Learner

The curse of the oldest woman continues its evil ways!


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Film producer Dino De Laurentiius died yesterday.  He was 91.

Among the films he produced were _Serpico, La Strada, War and Peace, _the second _King Kong, Orca, Death Wish, Conan the Barbarian, Dune, Flash Gordon, Ragtime,_ and many more.  He was also the grandfather of Giada De Laurentiius.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Polish composer Henryk Gorecki died today after a long illness.  He was 76.


----------



## freyar

Astronomer Allan Sandage died Monday at the age of 84.  He was most famous for work measuring the expansion rate of the universe (known as the Hubble constant H), especially arguing that H must be small to allow the universe to be older than the oldest observed stars.  While the consensus measurement of H turned out to be larger, Sandage's concerns were validated by the discovery that H is actually increasing in the present era, allowing the universe to be older than the measurements might lead one to believe naively.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Ronni Chasen, a publicist for several stats, was shot Tuesday.  She was 64.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Dominican comedian Freddy Beras Goico dies at 69*

*Freddy Beras Goico*, an actor and comedian considered the most influential television figure in his native Dominican Republic, died Thursday in New York. He was 69.

*Beras *died at Mount Sinai Medical Center from complications of pancreatic cancer, according to *Giancarlo Beras*, his son.

*Beras *was hospitalized in the Dominican Republic on Nov. 2 and flown to New York two days later. He underwent surgery at Mount Sinai earlier this year.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Silent film star Marie Osborne Yeats dies at 99*

Silent film child star *Marie Osborne Yeats*, who was known as Baby Marie Osborne in films such as "Little Mary Sunshine," has died in California. She was 99.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Television producer William Self (_The Twilight Zone, Batman_) died Monday following a heart attack.  He was 89.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Pat Burns, the former Montreal police officer who led New Jersey to the Stanley Cup and was the first three-time winner of the Jack Adams award as the NHL's top coach, died yesterday of cancer.  He was 58.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Ingrid Pitt, who starred in several vampire movies made by Hammer Films, died yesterday.  She was 73.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Comedy legend Leslie Nielsen has passed at age 84.

FoxNews.com - Comedy Legend Leslie Nielsen Dead At 84


----------



## RigaMortus2

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Comedy legend Leslie Nielsen has passed at age 84.
> 
> FoxNews.com - Comedy Legend Leslie Nielsen Dead At 84




Surely you can't be serious?!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sadly, yes I am...and stop calling me Shirley!


----------



## Aexalon

Irvin Kershner passed away this morning in Los Angeles at age 87.

Rest now. Forever sleep. Earned it, he has.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Alfred Masini, who created _Entertainment Tonight, Lifestyles of the Rich and Famous,_ and_ Solid Gold,_ died Monday.  He was 80.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Comic book artist John D'Agostino, who drew Archie and the Incredible Hulk among others, died Sunday of bone cancer.  He was 81.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Chicago Cubs legend, Ron Santo, has died.

Ron Santo, Who Beat Diabetes to Become Chicago Cubs Star, Dies at 70 - - CBS News


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Elaine Kaufman, whose epynomous restaurant in New York City was a meeting place for the top writers there, died today from complications tied to emphysema. She was 81.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Danish actor Palle Huld died November 26.  He was 98.

While he had a successful acting career, his most notable role was the inspiration for the comic book character Tintin, which happened when he won a trip around the world when he was a teenager.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Don Meredith, former Dallas Cowboys quarterback and announcer for Monday Night Football, died yesterday of a brain hemorrage.  He was 72.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Golden Age porn actor and director John Leslie died yesterday of a heart attack.  He was 65.

Leslie was also an accomplished musician and did the music for his films.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

That's 2 reasons to sing "Turn out the lights, the party's over."


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Elizabeth Edwards, the wife of vice-presidential candidate John Edwards, lost her battle with breast cancer today.  She was 61.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Alan A. Armer, who produced _The Fugitive,_ as well as _Lights, Camera, Action, _one of the first TV shows ever, died December 5 of colon cancer.  He was 88.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Jazz saxophonist James Moody, best known for his 1949 hit "Moody's Mood For Love", died Thursday of pancreatic cancer.  He was 85.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

US diplomat Richard Holebrooke has died.

AP source: US diplomat Richard Holbrooke dies - Yahoo! News


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Kayaker Hendrik (Hendri) Coetzee is missing and presumed dead after a crocodile attack.

Prominent kayaker presumed dead after crocodile attack in Africa


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Hall of fame pitcher, Bob Feller, has died:

Yahoo! News


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Blake Edwards, who wrote and/or directed such films as the Pink Panther series, 10, _Days of Wine and Roses, Breakfast at Tiffany's, _and _Victor/Victoria,_ died yesterday.  He was 88.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actress Neva Patterson, best known for playing Cary Grant's fiancee in _An Affair to Remember,_ died Tuesday.  She was 90.

Patterson also originated the role of Helen Sherman in _The Seven Year Itch_ and appeared in the original version of V.


----------



## JRRNeiklot

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Hall of fame pitcher, Bob Feller, has died:
> 
> Yahoo! News




Too bad, he was the last of the old guard.  My dad saw him pitch.  He said he made Nolan Ryan's fastball look like it was sitting on a tee.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Avant-guarde musician Captain Beefheart died today from multiple sclerosis.  He was 69.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Steve Landesberg, who played Arthur Dietrich on _Barney Miller_ and was most recently seen in _Forgetting Sarah Marshall, _died yesterday of cancer.  He was 65.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Been watching reruns of Barney Miller on a localmTV station for the past few weeks...


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Fred Foy, the announcer for _The Lone Ranger, The Green Hornet, _and _The Dick Cavett Show, _died today.  He was 89.


----------



## jaerdaph

GrayLinnorm said:


> Steve Landesberg, who played Arthur Dietrich on _Barney Miller_ and was most recently seen in _Forgetting Sarah Marshall, _died yesterday of cancer.  He was 65.




 I loved _Barney Miller_ as a kid, and Dietrich was my favorite character on the show. 



Dannyalcatraz said:


> Been watching reruns of Barney Miller on a localmTV station for the past few weeks...




At least Abe Vigoda is still alive!


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Bud Greenspan, who produced inspirational documentaries about Olympic athletes, died yesterday of Parkinson's disease.  He was 84.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Former president of Venezuela Carlos Andres Perez died on Christmas.  He was 88.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Singer-songwriter Teena Marie dies at 54 - CNN.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Denis Dutton, who created Atrs & Letters Daily and the Bad Writing Contest, died yesterday of prostate cancer.  He was 66.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Bernie Wilson, the baritone for Harold Melvin and the Blue Notes, died Sunday following a stroke and a heart attack.  He was 64.

Lloyd Parks is now the only surviving member of the Blue Notes.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Billy Taylor, an acclaimed jazz pianist, composer, and promoter, died Tuesday of a heart attack.  He was 89.

Taylor was the first black conducter of a television studio orchestra.  He founded Jazzmobile, a mobile outdoor stage that brought free music to inner city neighborhoods and had his own show on NPR.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Agathe von Trapp, the oldest daughter of the singing von Trapp family, died Tuesday.  She was 97.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Isabelle Caro, the model in an Italian anti-anorexia campaign, died November 17.  She was 28.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Bobby Farrell, the lead singer of Boney M, died overnight while touring Russia. He was 61.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Geraldine Doyle, a metalworker who was the model for the Rosie the Riveter poster, died Sunday.  She was 86.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Arts author Denis Dutton dies aged 66 (repoorted Dec.29)*

Author *Denis Dutton*, founder of the pioneering Arts & Letters Daily website, has died in New Zealand aged 66, his family have confirmed.

*Dutton* had been suffering from prostate cancer, but had continued to work until his health deteriorated a week ago.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## megamania

So many good and memorible people have passed away this year.  Its a shame but expected.

I'll bow my head in amoment of silence for a few moments in memory of these and so many others that didn't make the list.


----------

